# Eukanuba



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

In the last dog show Pompadour won junior BOB, so a Eukanuba rep gave me a bag of large breed puppy food for him, but he is a 8 pound toy poodle  odd, ether he thought he is a standard poodle puppy or this shows how "mush" they know about dogs lol!! XD I'm going to donate this bag, I'm not going to feed this to him.

Anyways in the back of the bag, there is this thing I think they added it 'cause the recalls of salmonella.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

............................strange...............VERY strange.................from the fact that you got LB Puppy for Pompadour all the way to the picture!LOL 


(But hey...the one thing I can say is YAY this thread TOTALLY proves my post on another thread about people getting free Enkanuba and other crapple from shows!!)


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, wait a minute here! I'm not the smartest guy in the room (never claimed to be) But I was not aware that chicken by-product meal was a natural source of Chrondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine ???

Hmmm?


Sapphire-Light said:


> In the last dog show Pompadour won junior BOB, so a Eukanuba rep gave me a bag of large breed puppy food for him, but he is a 8 pound toy poodle  odd, ether he thought he is a standard poodle puppy or this shows how "mush" they know about dogs lol!! XD I'm going to donate this bag, I'm not going to feed this to him.
> 
> Anyways in the back of the bag, there is this thing I think they added it 'cause the recalls of salmonella.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> ............................strange...............VERY strange.................from the fact that you got LB Puppy for Pompadour all the way to the picture!LOL
> 
> 
> (But hey...the one thing I can say is YAY this thread TOTALLY proves my post on another thread about people getting free Enkanuba and other crapple from shows!!)


LOL, and the funniest thing its that* they had *small breed puppy bags in the SAME table, so its not like they only had the large breed ones. :der:

And yes its true, In other shows they give proplan, dog chow, beneful, some central american brands,.. but this is the first time they gave me a bag since I'm new in showing.

edit. do you have a link to the thread?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> LOL, and the funniest thing its that they had small breed puppy bags in the SAME table, so its not like they only had the large breed ones. :der:


HAHHAHA, well you AND Pompadour dont know it but he IS a Standard Poodle!!:lol: :rofl:




dmgmn said:


> OK, wait a minute here! I'm not the smartest guy in the room (never claimed to be) But I was not aware that chicken by-product meal was a natural source of Chrondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine ???
> 
> Hmmm?


I noticed that too....but didnt want to say anything!LOL


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

dmgmn said:


> OK, wait a minute here! I'm not the smartest guy in the room (never claimed to be) But I was not aware that chicken by-product meal was a natural source of Chrondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine ???
> 
> Hmmm?


It doesn't make Eukanuba any less of a crapple (LOL) but it does actually make sense to me that chicken by-product meal could be a natural source of chrondroitin and glucosamine. Chicken feet and what-have-you are considered byproducts and definitely have chrondroitin and glucosamine. 

That said....I'd rather feed a whole _chicken foot_ though than some unidentified by-product meal that supposedly contains so and so...:tongue:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHHAHA, well you AND Pompadour dont know it but he IS a Standard Poodle!!:lol: :rofl:


LOL , so he is a standard after all? :wink: but he is one year old and haven't grow yet... maybe it's because I haven't fed him large breed puppy food? I'm sush a mean mama :bounce:




BrownieM said:


> It doesn't make Eukanuba any less of a crapple (LOL) but it does actually make sense to me that chicken by-product meal could be a natural source of chrondroitin and glucosamine. Chicken feet and what-have-you are considered byproducts and definitely have chrondroitin and glucosamine.
> 
> That said....I'd rather feed a whole _chicken foot_ though than some unidentified by-product meal that supposedly contains so and so...:tongue:


Good info.

Hey, Got a question, did you know if your stardards weighted 8 pounds as puppies?..... but that was when they had like 4 weeks old? :biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Hey, Got a question, did you know if your stardards weighted 8 pounds as puppies?..... but that was when they had like 4 weeks old? :biggrin:


LOL. Seriously. I got Millie at 10 weeks and she was already 15 lbs, so.....


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> LOL. Seriously. I got Millie at 10 weeks and she was already 15 lbs, so.....


LOL, now that I remember months ago when I was walking Pompadour a man asked me why did I shaved parts of his body, he said "you *only *make those haircuts on standards, toy poodles should be left wit a mustache and all fluffy" 

So maybe the eukanuba rep heard this before and he got confused and belived Pompadour was a standard pup? :yuck: the small breed puppy bags were just there next to him.

I wonder if he has seen a standard poodle in person. 

I saw a black female in the house of my handler (she was grooming her) and pompadour looked like a newborn nursing puppy next to her.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Amazing how many things can be wrong with a dog food label isn't it.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Amazing how many things can be wrong with a dog food label isn't it.


LOL and in a mag there's an add of them that says "we believe that meat and not grains should be the main protein source " and it had a picture of a wolf. :twitch:

So why there's so many grains there? :tongue1:


----------



## Quossum (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow...does anyone remember the days when Eukanuba was one of the "best" foods? I know, I know, there were probably some people feeding raw even back then, but this is well before even the forerunners of the raw movement published their seminal works.

Now, even amongst kibble, Eukanuba doesn't even rank... We've come a long way!

To the OP: I wouldn't keep it, either. It would make a nice donation for the shelter, though; they probably have to put up with worse!

--Q


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Quossum said:


> Wow...does anyone remember the days when Eukanuba was one of the "best" foods? I know, I know, there were probably some people feeding raw even back then, but this is well before even the forerunners of the raw movement published their seminal works.
> 
> Now, even amongst kibble, Eukanuba doesn't even rank... We've come a long way!
> 
> ...


We don't have shelters in my country Honduras hwell: , so I gave it to a person who has a boxer (eats alpo) and its on a tight budget, also I gave a good part of kirkland kibble.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

chicken by-product meal was a natural source of Chrondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine ???>>>>

present in bones cartilage and bone marrow, shellfish exoskeleton, insect exoskeletons.


My view is that by-product meal is not necessarily bad depending on quantity.


----------

